# Tex shooter?



## fenix (May 14, 2017)

I am looking for Bill Heriman email or ordering site ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## fenix (May 14, 2017)

This old email don't work!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

fenix said:


> This old email don't work!


Then send him a message via the forum.

My guess is Tex doesn't have a website, he was Old-School before Old-School was cool.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

fenix said:


> This old email don't work!


Did it get rejected?

Try the phone number.


----------



## fenix (May 14, 2017)

Still need his contact info! Thanks


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

fenix said:


> Still need his contact info! Thanks


SEND HIM A MESSAGE THROUGH THE FORUM.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

[email protected]

I just sent him two e-mails .

You're welcome


----------

